# Wie funktionieren PWM-Lüfter? (Steuerung selbst bauen)



## SonicNoize (29. Mai 2011)

*Wie funktionieren PWM-Lüfter? (Steuerung selbst bauen)*

Hallo Community,

weis einer von euch, wie diese PWM-Lüfter mit dem 4-Pin Molex angesteuert werden? Da gibt's ja 4 Leitungen, Masse, +12V, Tachosignal und PWM.

Was geht bei der PWM-Leitung vor sich? Wie sieht dieses Signal aus, kommt das zum Durchschalten auf einen Spannungspegel, auf Masse, welche Frequenz wird da i.d.R. verwendet?


Grüße


----------



## Garmn (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie funktionieren PWM-Lüfter? (Steuerung selbst bauen)*

Pulsweitenmodulation


----------



## SonicNoize (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie funktionieren PWM-Lüfter? (Steuerung selbst bauen)*



Garmn schrieb:


> Pulsweitenmodulation


Wow, ich wär' nie darauf gekommen, in der Wikipedia nach zu schlagen  Also soweit bin ich auch...


Vielleicht sollte ich meine Frage detailierter ausdrücken:

Ich will mir eine Steuerung für solche Lüfter mit Hilfe eines µControllers selbst bauen. Dazu muss ich wissen, in welcher Frequenz die PWM normalerweise arbeitet und was genau mit dieser PWM-Leitung bezweckt wird. Steuert diese einen Transistor durch, mit dem ein FET innerhalb des Lüfters geladen oder Entladen wird? Oder geht das direkt auf's Gate? Funktioniert das vielleicht ganz anders? Wie hoch muss der Pegel der PWM sein, bedeutet ein anstehendes Signal, dass dort etwas durchgeschaltet wird oder genau das Gegenteil?


----------



## SonicNoize (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie funktionieren PWM-Lüfter? (Steuerung selbst bauen)*

So, nachdem es wohl keiner wusste, hab ich mir mal ein Oszilloskop besorgt.

Gemessen habe ich an meinem Asus Maximus III Gene.

PWM-Frequenz ist 23,6kHz, Spannungspegel für High bei 3,6V, für Low bei 0,2V. Zur Ansteuerung ändert sich nur der Tastgrad, Frequenz bleibt gleich.

Dann gehts jetzt mal ans Nachbauen *fg*


----------



## MetallSimon (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie funktionieren PWM-Lüfter? (Steuerung selbst bauen)*

Also bei Speedfan ann man von 5 Hz bis 93kHz einstellen. Standardmäßig ist es auf 23,4kHz gestellt.Und ich hab grad festgestellt, dass der Lüfter bei 1,8kHz pfeift.seltsam


----------



## luke1908 (13. November 2015)

*AW: Wie funktionieren PWM-Lüfter? (Steuerung selbst bauen)*

Hast du dein Vorhaben umgesetzt ? Wenn ja:
Wie hast du die geforderten 3,6V erzeugt? und 
Wird das Signal sehr stark belastet ?


----------



## luke1908 (13. November 2015)

*AW: Wie funktionieren PWM-Lüfter? (Steuerung selbst bauen)*

SonicNoize ?
Hast du dein Vorhaben umgesetzt? Wenn ja:
Wie hast du die geforderten 3,6V erzeugt (erste Idee von mir unbelasteter Spannungsteiler)? und 
Wird das Signal sehr stark belastet?


----------

